# Canada Super Visa - Questions - Funds required to stay



## shehpar (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi,
I am applying for my mother's super visa. I do have a question if someone can answer that.

On the main application form, there is a question regarding "Funds available for the stay". Do I need to provide the funds for myself as my mother doesn't hold an account?

Regards,
Shep.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You have to show that your parent (or you) has enough funds to support your mother throughout her stay. If she does not have funds then you have to have them:

*Eligibility*
To be eligible for a super visa, you must:


be the parent or grandparent of a Canadian citizen or a permanent resident of Canada
have a signed letter from your child or grandchild who invites you to Canadathat includes:
a promise of financial support for the length of your visit
the list and number of people in the household of this person
a copy of this person’s Canadian citizenship or permanent resident document


----------



## shehpar (Apr 21, 2013)

Crawford said:


> You have to show that your parent (or you) has enough funds to support your mother throughout her stay. If she does not have funds then you have to have them:
> 
> *Eligibility*
> To be eligible for a super visa, you must:
> ...


Thanks for your reply. I do have funds and can show them in the form of a statement. I have another question on the "Purpose of travel" which may be an appointment, return ticket or the event. It's a super visa application so wonder what will be the purpose in that case and do I need to have a return ticket as well?


----------

